

The Dumbest Idea in the World: Maximizing Shareholder Value - adwn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevedenning/2011/11/28/maximizing-shareholder-value-the-dumbest-idea-in-the-world/

======
monochromatic
> “Imagine an NFL coach,” writes Roger Martin, Dean of the Rotman School of
> Management at the University of Toronto, in his important new book, Fixing
> the Game, “holding a press conference on Wednesday to announce that he
> predicts a win by 9 points on Sunday, and that bettors should recognize that
> the current spread of 6 points is too low. Or picture the team’s quarterback
> standing up in the postgame press conference and apologizing for having only
> won by 3 points when the final betting spread was 9 points in his team’s
> favor. While it’s laughable to imagine coaches or quarterbacks doing so,
> CEOs are expected to do both of these things.”

This is a poor analogy, because you don't become an owner of a team by betting
on point spreads. And the coach wouldn't be maximizing value for the _actual_
owners by worrying about such things.

